# Another headcovering question



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 15, 2010)

My wife is not convinced of the headcovering issue just yet, but is willing to wear one if we were to attend a church that believed in headcovering. Out of respect kind of thing. She asked me something the other day that I have no answer for so I will ask you guys.

What kind of headcovering is appropriate and where do you get one?


----------



## CatherineL (Jan 17, 2010)

There are lots of different head coverings. Some people wear hats or scarves that are readily available at local stores. Personally I think those are the least conspicuous. There are lots of traditional headcovers available on the internet as well.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Jan 17, 2010)

We use....

Bandana, Headband, Hair Accessories, Pre Tied Bandanas, Snoods, Head Covers, Bandannas, Tichels 

Their pre-tied coverings are pretty nifty!


----------



## Kaalvenist (Jan 18, 2010)

My wife made a couple of her own that are akin to scarves. She also has a couple hats. The only other lady at our church who believes in headcoverings wears a hat.


----------



## au5t1n (Jan 18, 2010)

One covering family at my church uses bandannas.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 19, 2010)

Garlandsofgrace dot com has some pretty ones. I also use a shop on Etsy dot com, but I can't remember the name. Putting "headcovering" in the search should work, though.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 20, 2010)

The Etsy dot com shop is happyhomestead, by the way...


----------



## Augusta (Jan 20, 2010)

I wear normal hats and berets. I believe that the demand of the covering is not cultural but the type of covering can be. So in our culture a hat is fine as a covering. Just get that 'sign' of power on your head.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 20, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> My wife is not convinced of the headcovering issue just yet, but is willing to wear one if we were to attend a church that believed in headcovering. Out of respect kind of thing.


 
Boliver - Just a question... are you saying that while your wife won't wear a headcovering now, out of respect to you, she would wear one in the future out of respect for the practices of a particular congregation?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 20, 2010)

I am saying that my wife and I are working through the issue and neither of us have made a definitive decision one way or the other, but if we were to visit a church that practiced headcovering, my wife has no problem in wearing one out of respect for the congregation.


----------

